# VCM Connection



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

What is "VCM Connection" with 7.2.2-Just wondering, seems to update every 5 min. whatever it is.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Seems to be tied to the Online Scheduling portion of TIVO.com

J


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I was just playing around with my Tivo and noticed that new "VCM Connection" thing at the bottom of the info section too. Came here to ask about it.

Is that my Tivo checking against the Tivo servers for online scheduling? Maybe it always had this "VCM Connection" thing internally but just didn't display it until now?

Can anyone who has 7.2.2 without a network connection check and see if they have this "VCM Connection" thing too?

If it is something to do with online scheduling, I wonder why my Tivo reliably takes 1 hour to confirm a show when I schedule it online (if it's checking once every five minutes). And what would "VCM" be short for?


----------



## MitchW (Jun 5, 2002)

Puppy76 said:


> I was just playing around with my Tivo and noticed that new "VCM Connection" thing at the bottom of the info section too. Came here to ask about.
> 
> That's my Tivo checking against the Tivo servers for online scheduling? Maybe it always had this "VCM Connection" thing internally but just didn't display it until now?
> 
> ...


I noticed that my System Information also shows VCM Connection on the next to bottom line. It always lists the current date and time. However, I use a phone line for updates and not a home network. It may have something to do with a Home Network updating over the Internet and may be a cause of some of the reboot problems others are having.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Does yours list two lines for it? One that says something like "Last attempt" and another that says "next attempt" (the latter being 5 minutes before the former)?


----------



## sstigler (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually, mine says something far different from 5 minutes. For a current time of Sunday April 9 at 11:37 pm, it says the last attempt was Sunday April 9 (today) at 2:28 pm, and the next scheduled is today at 11:41 pm. As with you, the "VCM Connection" information only appeared with the 7.2.2 update. One other item of note: I (at least currently) connect through a phone line, very infrequently -- once every week or two.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Weird. So those times are further apart then people using a broadband connection, yet they don't correlate with the phone calls either. Unless that 2:28pm time was the last time the Tivo made a phone call?


----------



## daThomas (Nov 9, 2005)

Yea, just what is this thing?

Mine says "Last Successful" was 8 months ago?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

daThomas said:


> Yea, just what is this thing?
> 
> Mine says "Last Successful" was 8 months ago?


Actually that's 7 years and 8 months ago. The last time december 31 fell on a Thursday was in 1998. This past december 31 was a Saturday.

The VCM connection information first appeared (IIRC) in 7.2.2 and was removed in 7.3. The 7.3.1 update brought it back, but every tivo displays that same date and time as the last successful connection.


----------



## mgrossman (Nov 24, 2005)

Actualy the last successful connection date/time is 0 (zero). Since the tivo runs linux, and all versions of
linux us an internal time which is number of seconds since 1/1/1970. This tells me the date/time is zero
because 0 is midnight 1/1/1970 UTC. and atleast both my tivos are set to Eastern Time, and in the midle
of the winter we use standard time ....time 0 is 5 hours earlier which is 7PM December 31 1969. SO,
the year (which isnot displayed is......

1969


----------

